

Ed Felten: Finding and Fixing Errors in Google's Book Catalog - billswift
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/finding-and-fixing-errors-googles-book-catalog

======
billswift
The best part, I think, is Jon Orwant's response
(<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1701#comment-41758> , link is from
the 3rd paragraph of Felten's post) to Nunberg's rant (the errors are real and
widespread, but the tone of Nunberg's original post was excessive).

